# When to stop low dose aspirin before c-section



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi - me again with a 3rd subject!

Had my pre-op today (35+4 with twins) and the midwife told me to stop taking the low-dose aspirin which I have been on since 12 weeks on the advice of my consultant to prevent pre-eclampsia. She said as my blood would be thinner than normal it risks having more bleeding during the c-section which is in 2 weeks' time.

My BP was high today (154/8 - they weren't concerened as there was no protein in my urine and I am well, My booking BP was only 110/65 and remained this low for ages but has been rising bit by bit for the last 2 months. The midwife said it was rising due to my body having to work hard at the moment.

My question is, as I have 2 more weeks to go, won't my blood pressure start rising even more without the aspirin?

many thanks

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's unlikely that it will push it up to a dangerous level, and the risk outweighs the risk of bleeding at section. Has she said to stop it now?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi emily caitlin

She said to stop yesterday which I have. But today I have just started a migration which I haven't had for months. Only just started half an hour ago so am a bit worried. Don't feel stressed at all in fact I've just had a massage which usually relaxes me.

Have taken one paracetamol and will snooze now. Should I get checked out?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi baby calm,

A migrane I take it. Take some painkillers, drink lots and go have a lie down. I would say you only need to get checked out if lasts longer than a normal migrane. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kaz

Yes I meant a migraine! oops   Feeling a little better now but will take your advice and see what happens.

Thank you Kaz xxx


----------

